# Ikea in Mallow



## PetrolHead (11 Aug 2010)

Don't laugh... I read it in the paper...!!! 

Anyone know any more about this?

Just wondered.


----------



## Locke (11 Aug 2010)

Sure you can fly to it from the Arklow Internation Airport.

[broken link removed]


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Aug 2010)

Why laugh?

Mallow would be an ideal location .... easily accessed from many counties ..

short trip from Cork city, Limerick, Killarney, Tralee etc.


----------



## shesells (11 Aug 2010)

And a disaster for every local hardware, furniture etc shop in the entire South West!!


----------



## RMCF (11 Aug 2010)

As someone who visted the Belfast one a few times, I think this is an incredibly hyped brand/store.

Ok so there are some nice things and some nice prices, but there is also a lot of tat and high prices like everywhere else. 

But I suppose its all about marketing, and they do that well.


----------



## micmclo (12 Aug 2010)

If the South and South West are to get an IKEA then Mallow would be one of the best locations for it.

I wouldn't just knock the idea.
It might never happen but then it's quite possible that it will


----------



## Betsy Og (12 Aug 2010)

In terms of national coverage, bearing in mind Dublin & Belfast are covered, the ideal location would proabably be Limerick. Half way from Cork to Galway, fairly decent roads, good rail links (not, I suppose, that that matters too much for a furniture store).

From what I've seen on the internet catalogue its mainly modern/minimalist looking stuff. Grand like, but would it look a bit odd with a pair of dirty wellies parked side it, butter melting on the shhpuds and a big glass a buttermilk on the table ...... anyone reading the Munster rugby supporter hype will know we're all earthy types in Munster


----------



## terrontress (12 Aug 2010)

I think that having one in Belfast and one in Dublin is one too many as it is.

I know that there are people who go there for a "day out" but that is not the key revenue for Ikea. It's all about going there and spending at least €500.

There should be one in Dublin and that's it. Accessible in two hours from both Belfast and Cork on the motorways.


----------



## Staples (12 Aug 2010)

Ikea in Mallow??  What next? The Eurovision in Millstreet?


----------



## lightswitch (12 Aug 2010)

I think Mallow is a perfect location for an IKEA.  It also has the space for carparks etc and wont cause any congestion issues as it might if it we in Cork or Limerick cities.  Gerat employment for North Cork as well.  Mind you when I was in Ikea in Dublin a few weeks ago I came across a lot of staff but only one Irish one, I thought that was odd.

I dont think it will wipe out local businesses. It will be a big hit for a while but from a stock point of view their lines are limited and don't change a whole lot, people won't want their houses all looking the same.


----------



## Mpsox (12 Aug 2010)

Is it any funnier then IKEA currently being near the Ballymun flats?

Mallow would be a good location, especially when the new Motorway is built. You'd have a catchment area with a population of around 500000 peope within an hour-90 minutes drive


----------



## Caveat (12 Aug 2010)

terrontress said:


> I think that having one in Belfast and one in Dublin is one too many as it is.
> 
> I know that there are people who go there for a "day out" but that is not the key revenue for Ikea. It's all about going there and spending at least €500.
> 
> There should be one in Dublin and that's it. Accessible in two hours from both Belfast and Cork on the motorways.


 
What's all this?!

Does it actually matter one iota to terrontress or anyone else if there is more than 1 Ikea in the country?!


----------



## terrontress (12 Aug 2010)

Caveat said:


> What's all this?!
> 
> Does it actually matter one iota to terrontress or anyone else if there is more than 1 Ikea in the country?!


 
If Ikea think they can make money out of it then fine. Who am I to say what a private corporation should do?

But take a look at GB or mainland Europe and see how many heads of population each Ikea serves. It is much more than 500,000 people as suggested on here.

If Ikea is to be used, as it is by many, as a place to go on a Sunday, let the kids jump on the furniture and then eat some meatballs and a hot dog then maybe 500,000 is a good catchment.

But that is not where Ikea makes its money.

The Ikea in Belfast was, I believe, built with the idea that the Dublin one might never get the go ahead. It is the biggest Ikea in the UK. And it is quite empty now that people no longer need to cross the border.

So, I think Ikea will not open in Mallow.


----------



## TarfHead (12 Aug 2010)

terrontress said:


> It's all about going there and spending at least €500.
> 
> There should be one in Dublin and that's it. Accessible in two hours from both Belfast and Cork on the motorways.


 
And the fines for breaking the speed limit in getting from Cork city to Ballymun in less than 2 hours  !


----------



## Staples (12 Aug 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Is it any funnier then IKEA currently being near the Ballymun flats?


 
The difference is the concentration of people within the radius of Ballymun flats.  The Ikea business model is quite strict.  It's not built on a "people will come" philosophy.

The viability of their model requires business on a huge scale.  They need to reasonably anticpated minimum levels of footfall and require a premises the sze of sevral airplane hangars.  As I recall, they resisted coming to Dublin for years because the the maximum amount of space allowable by law for retail operations didn't facilitate their model.


----------



## shesells (12 Aug 2010)

lightswitch said:


> I dont think it will wipe out local businesses. It will be a big hit for a while but from a stock point of view their lines are limited and don't change a whole lot, people won't want their houses all looking the same.



There you are wrong. I have friends with businesses in the local area and they are already struggling to keep their doors open with Tesco expanding into non-groceries and the specials in Lidl and Aldi often selling at cheaper than my friends can buy them. One of the businesses is over 40 years old, has a long history of great customer service and loyalty...until now, even the most loyal are being led by their pockets. It's so sad.

Ikea don't only do the big furniture, think of the toys, kitchen supplies, bedding...they would hit so many different businesses.


----------



## silverwake (12 Aug 2010)

Well... what can I say, if I hadn't had an Ikea at hand, I wouldn't have a kitchen, or a livingroom or a bedroom... Why? Because I cannot afford speding 10k+ in a small kitchen (they're all the same no matter where you buy them), I wouldn't decorate a livingroom in a granny style, and I couldn't afford a bed + matress + closet at the price that they sell those in the main st.

I'm really sorry for those who have businesses around, but honestly, the last time I ever bought a piece of furniture from a "traditional" store, it was quite expensive and when I got it delivered, it came in a flatpack. Big disappointment.

I would be more than glad if they opened an Ikea in Mallow, really really happy.


----------



## truthseeker (12 Aug 2010)

Agree Silverwake, I needed quite a lot of bookcasing, and to maximise space wanted them as high as possible. I could not find anything to suit my needs in any furniture shop, and was left with the choice of 2k in Ikea or over 6k for a custom job. It was a no brainer for me.


----------



## RMCF (12 Aug 2010)

shesells said:


> There you are wrong. I have friends with businesses in the local area and they are already struggling to keep their doors open with Tesco expanding into non-groceries and the specials in Lidl and Aldi often selling at cheaper than my friends can buy them. One of the businesses is over 40 years old, has a long history of great customer service and loyalty...until now, even the most loyal are being led by their pockets. It's so sad.
> 
> Ikea don't only do the big furniture, think of the toys, kitchen supplies, bedding...they would hit so many different businesses.



Yeah I suppose this is worrying for the decades to come.

Will we see a day when the town centres are dead, and we all shop in out of town retail parks, with only 10 or so retailers like Tesco, Ikea, Currys, Homebase, Argos etc?

After all, Tesco now do insurance, toys, clothes, etc on top of food. The more these firms diversify the more they eat into other businesses, and thus make them unsustainable. 

But people are led by money and convenience. It might well happen.


----------



## micmclo (12 Aug 2010)

shesells said:


> There you are wrong. I have friends with businesses in the local area and they are already struggling to keep their doors open with Tesco expanding into non-groceries and the specials in Lidl and Aldi often selling at cheaper than my friends can buy them. One of the businesses is over 40 years old, has a long history of great customer service and loyalty...until now, even the most loyal are being led by their pockets. It's so sad.
> 
> Ikea don't only do the big furniture, think of the toys, kitchen supplies, bedding...they would hit so many different businesses.



Pretty much inevitable, happening all over the country.
Nenagh is surrounded by massive supermarkets. Lidl, Dunnes and Tesco has large stores on the outskirts. Both the Limerick and Dublin roads
The town centre is dying. 
And if you don't own a car, then it's a taxi for you or a nice long walk 

Now repeat for pretty much any mid sized town.
I'd imagine we'll have Walmart or at least their European company ASDA in Ireland at some stage. Companies are well able to make profits here


----------



## lightswitch (12 Aug 2010)

I'n not a big fan of IKea to be honest.   Its OK for bits for the Kitchen and as was previously said there are some bargains but some items are over priced to compensate for this.  But it seems to be a cost effective way for many to furnish their homes.

As you point out Shesells, these shops are in trouble anyway.  My big bone of contention is the Chinese imports, whether it is a cushion or a set of bedroom furniture.  This is across the board even in traditional shops.  I assume Ikea is the same.  I would have more loyalty to traditional Irish shops that have been in business for years if they stocked Irish products, or even European products.


----------



## terrontress (13 Aug 2010)

RMCF said:


> Will we see a day when the town centres are dead, and we all shop in out of town retail parks, with only 10 or so retailers like Tesco, Ikea, Currys, Homebase, Argos etc?


 
Take a look in the UK. You've got each city surrounded by retail parks with Argos, Toys R Us, Halfords, Tesco, TK Maxx, Next, M&S.

The town centres are full of JD Wetherspoon pubs and mobile phone accessories shops.

I think traders in Lisburn are fighting tooth and nail to have John Lewis banned from opening near to there.

I'm not sure what to think about it to be honest. Sometimes the costs of goods in local traders can be shocking compared to the large multiples. But I'd rather buy from a local compared to a corporation.


----------



## Caveat (13 Aug 2010)

terrontress said:


> ... But I'd rather buy from a local compared to a corporation.


 
Surely you have a limit though? The fairly common flip side of this argument is the classic Mr Murphy & Co who has operated with a virtual monopoly for generations and basically, has been overcharging for many of his items for years. There are plenty of these people around. As far as I'm concerned they deserve to lose business.

I have no qualms whatsoever in buying form a multinational as opposed to a local trader - I'll buy from whoever gives me the best service. By best service I mean literal customer service, flexibility and choice as well as just price.

Give me a modern, bright, friendly, well stocked, low cost corporation over a dusty, grumpy, overpriced,  out of date old bean counter any day.

One thing I won't do is buy local - or Irish for that matter - just for the sake of it.


----------



## RMCF (13 Aug 2010)

terrontress said:


> *Take a look in the UK. You've got each city surrounded by retail parks with Argos, Toys R Us, Halfords, Tesco, TK Maxx, Next, M&S.
> 
> The town centres are full of JD Wetherspoon pubs and mobile phone accessories shops.*
> 
> ...



I live close to the border with Derry, and you have just summed up that city perfectly. 

The same old stores in these big retail parks !

And they are only getting bigger. The likes of Asda looking to move in, and Tesco's expanding. I personally do not think we will have independent retailers in the next 20 or 30yrs.


----------



## Shawady (13 Aug 2010)

We do our shopping in a supermarket but get our meat from a local butcher. As well as the usual steaks and chops, they also do nice stir-frys, italian meatballs, different styles of stuffed chicken breasts etc.
My guess is that this butcher had to diversify a bit to compete with the big boys and seems to be doing quite well.
There probably still is a place for smaller traders if they can give consumers something different than the big supermarkets at a good price.


----------



## Betsy Og (13 Aug 2010)

RMCF said:


> I live close to the border with Derry, and you have just summed up that city perfectly.


 
Hah?, summed it up perfectly and n'er a mention of Eamon McCann (the official voice of Derry), John Hume, murals, walls, Bloody Sunday, Derry City FC, the Guildhall, the Derry/Londonderry/"Foyle" issue 

 Only messing, just giving you the perspective of what is synonomous with Derry from the other end of the country.


----------



## Firefly (13 Aug 2010)

shawady said:


> we do our shopping in a supermarket but get our meat from a local butcher. As well as the usual steaks and chops, they also do nice stir-frys, italian meatballs, different styles of stuffed chicken breasts etc.
> My guess is that this butcher had to diversify a bit to compete with the big boys and seems to be doing quite well.
> There probably still is a place for smaller traders if they can give consumers something different than the big supermarkets at a good price.


 
+1


----------



## terrontress (13 Aug 2010)

Caveat said:


> Surely you have a limit though? The fairly common flip side of this argument is the classic Mr Murphy & Co who has operated with a virtual monopoly for generations and basically, has been overcharging for many of his items for years. There are plenty of these people around. As far as I'm concerned they deserve to lose business.
> 
> I have no qualms whatsoever in buying form a multinational as opposed to a local trader - I'll buy from whoever gives me the best service. By best service I mean literal customer service, flexibility and choice as well as just price.
> 
> ...


 
Well, I hate the "Dunnes Stores - the difference is we're Irish" when all the profits go in to the pockets of one Irish family. There are probably thousands of Irish shareholders in Tesco both holding stocks and with their pensions.

If the truth be told, I am more likely to buy from the multinational than the independent but given an equal offering I'd go independent every time. Unfortunately the offerings are rarely equal. And I suppose Tesco employ lots of people living in the communities in which they operate so it's not a case of all your money being expatriated.

My father in law has a bee in his bonnet about not buying from multinationals. Got his computer off a retailer in Newry who builds and sells computers. I told him to get a Dell. You want to see the rubbish they sold him. He's happy because if it ever goes wrong he thinks he can bring it back to them. I don't think it was ever right. I've never seen a smaller monitor in my life and it takes so long to do anything. He accepts it was more expensive than Dell but is happy to have supported the local economy.


----------



## Caveat (13 Aug 2010)

Fair enough. I should add too that all things being equal, yes, ideally I would prefer to 'buy Irish' or from a local outlet but that doesn't happen all that often TBH.

In terms of buying Irish, and certainly in the case of many foodstuffs, the quality is often simply inferior IMO, compared to other better (and cheaper) options - but I guess that's another story.


----------



## RMCF (13 Aug 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> Hah?, summed it up perfectly and n'er a mention of Eamon McCann (the official voice of Derry), John Hume, murals, walls, Bloody Sunday, Derry City FC, the Guildhall, the Derry/Londonderry/"Foyle" issue
> 
> Only messing, just giving you the perspective of what is synonomous with Derry from the other end of the country.



As a proud Derryman, I do of course know how great my home city is!! And just wait til the UK City of Culture drive gets into full swing - it will be worth a visit if you have never been before.

But we were talking about shopping, and thats why I mentioned that we are exactly the same as every other medium/big city when it came to retail parks.

Also looking forward to heading to the Brandywell tonight to watch Derry City thump Cork City


----------



## RMCF (15 Aug 2010)

RMCF said:


> As a proud Derryman, I do of course know how great my home city is!! And just wait til the UK City of Culture drive gets into full swing - it will be worth a visit if you have never been before.
> 
> But we were talking about shopping, and thats why I mentioned that we are exactly the same as every other medium/big city when it came to retail parks.
> 
> *Also looking forward to heading to the Brandywell tonight to watch Derry City thump Cork City*


----------



## Yorrick (15 Aug 2010)

I really am not too worried about the fate of small local traders. They can compete by giving good value, individual local based products or close down. These are the same business people who dodged their tax responsibilities by using the Ansbacher accounts, false off shore sterling accounts etc. Every list of defaulters issued by the Revenue lists off these local self employed business people. Their families benefited from Third Level grants for years because they were able to fiddle the books. The ordinary PAYE worker was screwed and unable to avail of grants etc.


----------



## shesells (15 Aug 2010)

Yorrick your post is unbelievable  I've already posted that my friends can't buy the stuff wholesale for what the large multi-nationals sell retail...it's not all about the price. Where is Ikea or Lidl when people run out of gas on Christmas day, or need furniture or flooring in a hurry for a wedding or a wake in the house?

Closing down will cost jobs, and leave large vacant premises in towns...adding to the increasing ghost town effect already started.

As for grants...I know for a fact they could never get grants for their kids. And they certainly never had the kind of money to go near any of the dodges you mention. These people are not wealthy, they have been getting by, providing a service to the local area.


----------



## silverwake (16 Aug 2010)

Come on, shesells, you must be talking about George Bailey and family. You're breaking my heart... Surely Ikea would turn Mallow into Pottersville


----------



## shesells (16 Aug 2010)

I'm not...I'm talking further afield in the South West..but under an hour from Mallow. There are a handful of very wealthy shopowners in the region, but more than a handful who aren't anything like wealthy.


----------



## silverwake (16 Aug 2010)

In that case, I guess that they should get some business makeover and find some marketing channel. 
To be honest, I feel that some shopowners got used to be the only ones around, and have become a little bourgeois, providing a so-so service and charging way more than it's worth for it.
As I said, I do not see a huge choice of furniture shops around, and generally they're either extremely expensive or at least too expensive for the real value of what they sell.
They're practically all selling flat-pack and charging as if it was hand-crafted.

I guess that when you run a business of your own, you need to know that times change, and needs of the customers change, so you have to be in constant research of the market. 

Or shall we all give up buying computers because then those who used to sell typewriters are now in trouble?

You know what they say... adapt or die.


----------

